# I have a New 5 Gal tank, need HELP



## larsjohnson1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have been letting my tank cycle for about two weeks now, but my filter, (which i think is a tetra 5-15) is too strong, it makes too much of a current and I'm worried about putting fish in that stressful of an environment. I want to put a Beta in my tank but should I purchase a smaller filter first? or will my filter suffise? 
Thank you, Please get back to me ASAP!*c/p*


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazon.com: red sea nano filter

There's also ways that people cut up a plastic bottle and put it in front of the flow... but I think it's just better to buy the filter in the link... it's small and it has flow control, so it's perfect for a 5 gallon betta tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

Does you filter have a flow adjustment? How have you been letting it cycle? Or really, what do you mean by that?


----------



## larsjohnson1 (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks, I think I will look into that smaller filter.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just keep in mind if what you refer to as cycling is letting the tank run for a couple of weeks, this really does nothing in relation to the nitrogen cycle, which establishes your beneficial bacteria and is the most dangerous period of your tank. There really is no need to run a tank for long periods if nothing is in it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ agreed. Are you using a source of ammonia to cycle the tank - because that's how you let it go through the Nitrogen Cycle.

If you can turn the flow on the filter down, that would be best (as it's always good to have a filter rated for above your tank size.) But, Betta's don't like super strong current. If you can't turn it down, and you don't want to make a buffer like Pigeon was mentioning, then get a smaller one, but make sure it will filter the appropriate amount of water to keep the Betta happy. 

If you do get a new filter, try to put the media from the old filter in it (IF you've been using an ammonia source to cycle the tank) as most of the bacteria is going to be in the filter media.


----------



## Profishermanjones (Sep 27, 2011)

get a new filter with adjustable levels incase you ever want more flow.


----------

